# D. galactonotus breeding...



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey all,

I recently picked up great foursome of subadult red D. galactonotus. I've been dissapointed with how little detailed info I can find on thier breeding behaviors (searching here and on the web). 

If anyone has tips, tricks, or experiences they'd like to share I'd appreciate it.

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

I have a 2.1 trio that breed with viv interior temps of about 76 degrees. They lay in a Coco hut about every 2+ weeks. Average clutch size is about 5 eggs. They are misted once daily and fed a diet of melo, hydei and sometimes pinheads with ususal vitamin dusts.

Hope this helps.


Alan


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Most of the poeple I know of that work with galacs don't read the forums much lol. Maybe Mike Shrom will chime in?


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Try a water feature like a water pump or a mister. Mine did great with a water pump.
Dave


----------



## markc019 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi all 
I just recently acquired 3 adult yellow galacts. My question is how do you sex these frogs????? I have many frogs but these are the only ones I am having trouble sexing. If anyone can help I woul appreciate it greatly!!!! Hopefully I will end up with a 1.2 trio


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

*galacts*

A femoralis, I had a pair of red galacts about two years ago which I bred very successfully. They laid a clutch of 5-7 eggs about every ten days for about three months. They were housed in a 40 gallon breeder with a water pump and and a sizeable water feature. The humidity was extremely high and it wasn't planted very heavily. I had two cocohuts at opposite ends of the tank they used both, but used the one by the water feature the most. Both cocohuts were somewhat surrounded by plants. The temperature was probably close to 78-82 during the day and 68-72 at night. The light cycle was probably between 15.5-16 hours of light a day. I also kept a few pieces of driftwood which extended near the top of the tank and served as the frogs favorite spot to hang. My galacts were at least three years old before they started breeding.

MarkC019, the best way that I've found to identify the galacts was body shape. It has been a while since I've taken notice to the differences but the female's back bones are a little more defined. I don't know the proper term, but it is much like the difference between the backs of a male and female tinctorious or azureus. Best of luck to both of you guys. Be patient.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

*galactonotus*

Thanks for the tips! They are appreciated. It's becoming apparent though, that we could use more information on this frog in general. I'm not finding much in the scientific literature either. I'd love to keep this thread going- got anything to tell the world about Dendrobates galactonotus? Here is your chance!

Cheers!


----------



## KRVLLC (Jan 24, 2011)

Just trying my hands at these guys for the first time, but a great book on all the darts is the Poison Dart Frog Professional Breeders Series. I found it on Amazon and it's by far the best book on all of the poison frogs in my opinion in terms of the level of detail of care provided from egg to adult to breeding. Not as great of pics as some of the coffee-table type books but way more informative and includes a great section on Galacts.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Good information everybody. I have 2 reds and 2 oranges, and will be getting yellows soon. They are all still juvies, but I will keep this information in the back of my head. Thanks.


----------

